# Contract agreement



## Mikey925 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone have a sample of a contract agreement with another company/school?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What type of contract are you looking for? Design/artwork ownership? Printing services?


----------



## Mikey925 (Mar 10, 2008)

Basically for sponsorship that I am providing with the martial arts school ...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is a simple one from Nike which may be what you are looking for: http://www.walterswim.com/Nike_Sponsor.pdf

Sponsorship agreements are so varied. Let me know if you are looking for one that is more "legal". If so, also let me know what your main concerns are and I will send you what I have.


----------



## Mikey925 (Mar 10, 2008)

splathead said:


> Here is a simple one from Nike which may be what you are looking for: http://www.walterswim.com/Nike_Sponsor.pdf
> 
> Sponsorship agreements are so varied. Let me know if you are looking for one that is more "legal". If so, also let me know what your main concerns are and I will send you what I have.


Yes I am looking for something more "legal". My main concern is a collaboration T-shirt with a martial arts school where I have my logo and the schools logo on T-shirts and I will sponsor there profesional fighters. They will also carry my shirts to sell at there school.

Thank you for your help, I appreciate it!
Mike


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Mikey925 said:


> Yes I am looking for something more "legal". My main concern is a collaboration T-shirt with a martial arts school where I have my logo and the schools logo on T-shirts and I will sponsor there profesional fighters. They will also carry my shirts to sell at there school.
> 
> Thank you for your help, I appreciate it!
> Mike


You may want to search the forums for "contracts" or "forms", there have been several posted in the past, although I don't think there has been a sponsorship one posted.

You may want to try Google. There are a few lawyers selling generic contracts online.


----------

